# Ode to old friends...



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't deal with the political rambling on this forum. I just can't!!

On to a better more heart felt subject.

I'd like to see pictures of your best hunting pals from the past.
No, I'm not talking about your two legged buds I'm talking about the critters that really put in the work while we're hunting. 
So let's see em'!

My biggest loss....
Noble's Midnight Mountain Sky...Sky.
Sure miss ya bud....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've never had one 
looking forward to the others pics tho!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to a very good friend I get to hunt with Sky every opening day.
He now resides in the decoy shown. His last duck retrieved was a drake GW Teal, we felt it fitting. Still brings a tear to my eye every time I place it in the water.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is to my friend Copper!!...... Sucks to have to put ya down bud.. Had a career ending injury. Sucks he was the king of double retrieves at the same time.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

*Sage*

I've been hunting with Sage for twelve years. Got her from a friend when she was one and she was a natural. Shes thirteen now and retired. She looks at me like I'm the devil when I go in the mornings cause she knows where I'm going and she cant go. Vet says a couple more months is about all she has left, I miss her already.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

A little better shot of Sage...Thanks for sharing WH!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Hard to believe Casey has been gone over two years now. Not a day goes by that I don't think about him...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

"Cutter" 2002-2008


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Not a bird dog but a picture of a hound, under what would be his last lion tree. As he often did, he separated himself from the younger dogs this day and caught the cat solo. He was 15 years old when this photo was taken.

I've had a lot of dogs before, and I've had a lot since, but he was special. R.I.P. Buster (1989-2004)










Thanks for the topic.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't lie Noble, you know you enjoy the hell out of me busting Paddlers balls no matter the topic!!':mrgreen: -O,-


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Thanks to a very good friend I get to hunt with Sky every opening day.
> He now resides in the decoy shown. His last duck retrieved was a drake GW Teal, we felt it fitting. Still brings a tear to my eye every time I place it in the water.


I remeber vividly in a auction with your wife for that decoy. I was going to get it to, until your wife stopped the auction and with tears in her eyes told everyone present about Sky and how bad she needed that decoy.

She went home with it too. A couple months later that same decoy carver gave me my Pintail with Jax's ashes encased in it. I get emotional thinking about her, she was special.

I will post some pics tomorrow, thanks Josh for starting thus thread


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool thread Noble, this is my best buddy Otis.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Almost 3 years ago I lost Gander. It pains me knowing I can never have again what we shared. Don't get me wrong, my current dog Mags owns her own piece of my heart as well, but it's just not the same.

After I lost him, my talented sister did this oil on canvas painting of him from an old photo of one of his first goose hunts in Wyoming, as he is watching the sky for incoming flights. I just recently (on this years opener actually, after I got home from the morning's hunt) built this fitting frame with the help of a good friend.

I have some of his ashes in a decoy I have started carving, and just can't ever get around to finishing it. It's easy to say life gets in the way and I don't have time, but if I am being honest, it is just hard to finish it because it is just one more "final" aspect to him being gone. Someday it will happen...

Gun Dawgs Gander Goose Hunter- January 11, 1998 - November 4, 2010



His last retrieves... His tribute decoy holding some of his ashes will be a greenhead because of this day.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

"Magnum", by far the best Lab I've ever had. He got bit by a rattlesnake and in less than 5-10min he died.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sure sucks to see them get old! My dog Mallory is on the down hill side. She still brings back every bird as if its a prize to behold. good thread!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog Buddy is on his last legs... he's no purebred but has been a hell of a dog for being a free mutt. He's 14. I was talking to the girlfriend today about getting a decoy carved to put his ashes in but it'll just go on the mantle. Got an 8 week old girl to eventually take over his spot at my side but she'll have some big shoes to fill.

Buddy

The one that started it all.


He loved the long walks jumpshooting.




He's always just a happy boy.... 


The new recruit: Sanpete's Baby Girl Sasha Lue aka Sasha


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very good thread Josh.

I have been blessed with a line of great fowl dogs.

Sadie my first bird machine and the dog who saved my life many years ago.





Dizzy the dam Rabbit. This dog didn't go under or through things she always had to go over them. She looked like a deer bounding out through the cover lol.




Tacoma the prodigy. The most powerful female dog I have ever seen. She was my wife's dog and nothing would stop her from getting to a bird.

8 or 10 weeks old




It was something else to have the three pack out on a hunt :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Great thread Noble...

-Few things in life are as special as a good dog-

On paper he's "Wigeons Chocolate Trouble" but we know him as Bailey. Going on 14 years. Hips are shot, appetite isnt quite there now, but man what a wonderful Lab/family friend he's been.



... gotta love those EYE'S!



yeap, ANOTHER hole in the blind... dang dog!



my boys last youth hunt.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I had a great one I lost last year to age hunted until the last day of the season last year at age 14 and not even a month later we had to part ways. He had all the heart in the world and absolutely lived to duck hunt. 
Tater in his prime.
View attachment 21161

His last hunt.
View attachment 21169

Last bird he retrieved for me
View attachment 21177

Best dog I will ever have been a tough season without him so far.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Tater" ... What a cool name for a yella. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

a few more of our Bailey...



what he's after is not what y'all think. ;-)


a carp, dont ask me how... but he pinned this thing down himself and brough it to the boat... crazy dog!




same day, this time he bailed outta the boat and dove for this one. Granted its on its way to meet it's maker soon but diving for it really caught us off guard.


one more of him and i just doing our thing, still the only Snow i have killed (before this silly snowgoose "hunt" we have now) and the only one he has wrapped his lips around.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

On October 8th, we said goodbye to Shasta. For reasons unknown, her kidneys decided to quit on her. She was the most loyal, loving, and tough dog I have ever had. She had the softest heart, and toughest spirit I could imagine. Seven years is too soon. I'll miss you, little girl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here two of mine. The white one is Sandie she my first and her hunting season ended early.She has no hip socket. Maggie is the black one and she done from her age. both girls are still a live but dont know for how much longer.



New Puppy Gaby Gadwall. first duck at 5 months


her 2nd duck of the day.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences Loke.

Great pic's Dustin.

How fortunate are we that have been so loved by our dogs. They have been our confidants in hard times, blind companions when others had other comitments, and our best friends always.

~

_Adding to the tune of this thread_:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks John


----------

